# perpetual grow 4x4x72 tent 600w HID for flower what for veg?



## daniel (Apr 5, 2015)

I want a perpetual grow with a 4x4x72 w/600w HID or 2 600w or 1 1000w or 2 1000w and propper accessoires. What would be the right lighting for the space? What should I get for a veg tent and equipment.  Dont need brand names uless you believe its a better than average piece of gear.  Thanks guys for the help in advance. would i need a larger tent for veg or could i get away with a smaller one:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 6, 2015)

You can get away with a smaller tent.  A 2 x 4 veg tent should be able to supply a 4 x 4 flowering tent when running perpetual harvest.  Most of us here really like T5 fluorescent tubes for vegging.  Either a 4' 4 tube or a 6 tube fixture would be fine.  The 4 tube fixture leaves you a bit under 3000 lumens per sq ft, but in actual practice, it works just fine.  You will also want tubes in the 6500K spectrum range for vegging.  There is a huge difference between T12 and T8s and T5s.  Do not get T12s or T8s.  The T5s are the smallest tubes and will be 54W tubes that put out 5000 lumens each.

While we may find that we can run a bit under 3000 lumens of vegging, when it comes to flowering. more is  better.  With a 4 x 4 tent, I would recommend running either a 1000W or 2 600W.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 6, 2015)

2x4 veg tent with 4' four bulb t-5
4x4 flower tent with two 600 hps doing perpetual.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 6, 2015)

I say 4x4 with 8 bulb T5 and 2000 watts HPS in a 4x8 Tent. 
I find people always wanna go bigger


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 7, 2015)

LOL--while many people want to go bigger, space and/or money usually curtails what people "want" to do.  Time people have to spend on their grow also enters into it.  A 4 x 4 vegging tent and a 4 x 8 flowering tent would take a huge amount of time to take care of.  I would love to dedicate an entire bedroom to growing, but that is just not possible, for a number of reasons.  

IMO, it is a mistake for a new grower to start out too big.  There is a big learning curve and you can loose an entire crop with 1 mistake.  If you want to go  bigger in the future, I would go for 2 4 x 4 tents anyway rather than a single 4 x 8, especially with a perpetual harvest type of grow.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 7, 2015)

> IMO, it is a mistake for a new grower to start out too big. There is a big learning curve and you can loose an entire crop with 1 mistake.



Heed this warning :aok:


----------



## zem (Apr 7, 2015)

1Kw in a 4x4 would be good especially with the height that you have you can make more use of it with 1Kw. as said above, you need a smaller veg chamber, i have 2x4 with 4' fluros too, i also have a small box with cfl for cloning, easier to warm it up, and rooted clones veg under the 4' fluros


----------



## daniel (Apr 7, 2015)

thank you all for the advice.  I like th 2x4 with both spectrum t5 bulbs.I really dont have the space to go to big and really dont need it for my meds.  But I want a perpetual grow do to getting a high tolerance to a strain.  Ive been around growing since I was a kid and its finally time for me to grow.  Just not to interested in letting any one know.  Its leagle here and I have my card but I have a lot of mooches in my mist.  lol


----------



## daniel (Apr 7, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Heed this warning :aok:


.   Ya really not trying to go big just like lots of veriety:joint:


----------



## daniel (Apr 7, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> IMO, it is a mistake for a new grower to start out too big.  There is a big learning curve and you can loose an entire crop with 1 mistake.  If you want to go  bigger in the future, I would go for 2 4 x 4 tents anyway rather than a single 4 x 8, especially with a perpetual harvest type of grow.


  I was thinking either a 3x3 or the 2x4.  Im glad I can get away with a 2x4.  I was going to go t5 w/both spectrums {if Im not mistaken its blue and red; need more blue} and I hear a lot 1k for flower but wouldnt it be better to run 2 600s for a more even coverage or different phases of flower?  Im going to run soil my first few times at least but thinking maybe hydro later.  just not sure I want that much work


----------



## daniel (Apr 7, 2015)

Zem the pics look good thanks


----------



## pcduck (Apr 7, 2015)

Get the veg bulbs(6500). No need for the flowering bulbs while vegging.
I like/run two 600 hps for flower. Works great.


DWC is a low maintance form of hydro.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 7, 2015)

I think that a 2 x 4 tent is better than a 3 x 3 because you can a use 4' fixtures in them.  With a 3' tent, you have to run 2' tubes.  The last T5 I purchased was a 2' 12 tube fixture.  I decided to try a mixture of 8 blue tubes and 4 red tubes.  I do believe that the plants showed less stretch when going from vegging to flowering, but I will want to get a few more cycles to see if this hold true.  I kind of like my 1000W light, but I know that a lot of people run 2 600w in 4 x 4 tents and are very happy with the results.  I am running a 1000W in a 3' x 6.5' closet with good results.

I run simple DWC buckets and it is my favorite way to grow.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 8, 2015)

It seems you can get 3' T5HO fixtures .. huh, who knew? (Oh wait, google did .. tee hee  ) 

https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/89115/SUN-904302.html

Also, I run DWC hydro.. I let my friends do it too!! (Sorry PJ :rofl: )


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 8, 2015)

The only one I have ever seen.  I found it interesting that they did not list the lumens.  I think though that I will stick with the 2' or 4' fixtures with bulbs that are readily available in a number of places.


----------



## zem (Apr 8, 2015)

yeah you can even find longer than 4ft and all sorts of sizes but 2' and 4' are available everywhere


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 8, 2015)

Yep, 2' and 4' are common for their respective reasons. But loads of sizes out there. 

:aok:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 10, 2015)

Yup everyone wants 3 smaller tents silly me maybe when I'm 83 they will listen to me cause my pictures are not working. 


Why not start out with cfls and a cardboard box cause of the HUGE learning curve and all .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2015)

zem said:


> yeah you can even find longer than 4ft and all sorts of sizes but 2' and 4' are available everywhere


 
LOL--available is not good enough.  I want things "readily available" when buying growing supplies and things meant for growing.  I have some 12" 8W (or somewhere around there) T5sd used mainly for undercabinet lighting.  Not all T5s are going to be good for growing..


----------



## zem (Apr 10, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--available is not good enough.  I want things "readily available" when buying growing supplies and things meant for growing.  I have some 12" 8W (or somewhere around there) T5sd used mainly for undercabinet lighting.  Not all T5s are going to be good for growing..



the regular daylight 4' 36w or 18w 2' shop lights are just fine and readily available. even my hps light is not "meant" for growing, but it's just fine has the right lumens and spectrum.


----------

